# Nakamichi Experts?



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Just had a customer with a lovely old Jag pull in (MkII in BRG if you're interested, will post some pics) which has lead a priviledged life in Hong Kong, Vancouver and London before finding it's way into my customers hands.

It's come in as his stereo system has lost it's shine, at some point it's had:
Nakamichi:
SP-50 x2 running via PC-100 crossovers off:
PA300II x2

PA400M running and Alpine 6x9 subwoofer, couldn't see any model, will try and source some Genesis 6x9 subs or a Boston one if available over here-can the Boston be IB mounted?

Main Q's are about the SP-50:

The tweeters seem fine in the SP-50s, visually only-not heard them yet-HU is knackered, but the cone suround has rotted away-any suggestions as to a driver to replace it? From the sparse info I can find these seem to be crossed at 5k-can anyone confirm this? Can anyone re-do the surounds?

Any infor greatly appreciated

Amp pron below


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

By default it crossed over at 2.5 Khz 12db butterworth Bro. 

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Excellent, thank you

Any more info on them?


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

The Baron Groog said:


> Excellent, thank you
> 
> Any more info on them?


SP 50 spec 
Midbass
4 ohm
80-3000 Hz

SP10 spec
Silk dome tweeter
4 ohm
2000-22000 Hz

Crossover 2500 Hz 12db
Attenuator 0db and 2db for tweeter

Built circa 1988

Best regards

Wendo


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks again


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

there is also a nak ec 200 crossover, it is imo one of the best active xover made, i never had one make any noise, i think it was an 18db slope, easily adjusted, and worked for ever. i still see them on sound boards every once in a while, because they have not found anything to do a better job for the $$. EC 200 specs info
Nakamichi Crossover (Made In Japan)-Active set up lover (item no.7) - Zerotohundred.com

pc 100, bnib, if you need them. you should be able to get the woofers reconed, there was a guy here in knoxville, 20 yrs ago who could recone anything bob..crap, i can not remember his last name anymore, but he was one of the orignal engineers with STP, wayyy back when. as far as your 6x9 sub (and mids) anything you put in it's place will need to have a high degree of survivabilty in direct uv light or the surrounds and cone will go in the direct sunlight of that deck. good luck, it is a nice looking car.
NEW NAKAMICHI PC-100 MOBILE 2 WAY PASSIVE CROSSOVER | eBay


----------

